# CLUTCH PEDAL FEEL.



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

Does anybody get a weird feeling through their clutch pedal like you're unwinding a spring?
It happens first thing in the morning as I back out of my parking spot and for the first couple of shifts. I can almost hear a spring sound too.... could that be a sign of a worn clutch? Or maybe the master cylinder? 
I don't feel any slippage or problems accelerating.... Help please!!


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i heard that too, it went away after a week or so


----------



## doctor_bee (Jul 27, 2006)

I get that spring sound too sometimes. I've also had the clutch pedal go limp until about half way down to the floor a couple of times lately. After a few minutes the pedal goes back to normal with full tension. Dealer couldn't replicate the problem, but I had them make notes about the problem. Other people have said the same thing about the clutch sound and feel. In their cases, dealer couldn't replicate the problem either.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

doctor_bee said:


> I get that spring sound too sometimes. I've also had the clutch pedal go limp until about half way down to the floor a couple of times lately. After a few minutes the pedal goes back to normal with full tension. Dealer couldn't replicate the problem, but I had them make notes about the problem. Other people have said the same thing about the clutch sound and feel. In their cases, dealer couldn't replicate the problem either.



This happened to me and a friend of mine told me they were having this problem with a lot of SE-Rs. It ended up leaving me on the side of the road one day. They had to replace the clutch, pressure plate, etc because it wasn't putting down enough pressure... everything cam apart on it.


----------

